# Record Crappie KY Lake!



## triton189

A record crappie has recently been caught at KY Lake 6lbs 3 oz. What a beast! My dads cousin had a friend down there and he snapped this picture. My understanding the lake is on "FIRE"....!


----------



## dre

Holy crap nice crappie! I was down there a couple weeks ago for business and every bait shop confirmed Crappie are hitting crazy good right now. Only thing is they are worried the bite will turn off real early this spring, apparently Crappie been hot at KY Lake since Janurary.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

thats a silver flounder !! 

Crazy looking thing...would luv to see one that size pull my bobber down at the OGF Delw. tourney :B


----------



## Net

WOW! Nice fish to say the least. Was kinda hoping it was Chaunc .


----------



## ShakeDown

That's SICK!!!! Congrats to that guy...I'd probably throw up in the boat with excitement.


----------



## triton189

Does anyone know if this crappie would be a US record? I can't recall but thought most state record crappie were in the 4lb range. 

Heading down to KY Lake on March 30th! I hope the bite is still on. Man this gives me the itch...!


----------



## fished-out

Believe I'll call BS on this until I see it posted in a newspaper somewhere. The IGFA WORLD record black crappie is 5 pounds even, caught from a private lake in 2006. If that fish is over 6 pounds, it would shatter the record.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

fished-out said:


> Believe I'll call BS on this until I see it posted in a newspaper somewhere. The IGFA WORLD record black crappie is 5 pounds even, caught from a private lake in 2006. If that fish is over 6 pounds, it would shatter the record.


Wait for it.....wait for it..... we all know someone is gonna say that he is just holding the fish close to the camera......

Bottom line is.....that's one hell of a crappie


----------



## triton189

I_Shock_Em said:


> Wait for it.....wait for it..... we all know someone is gonna say that he is just holding the fish close to the camera......
> 
> Bottom line is.....that's one hell of a crappie


I agree! All we can do is wait to see if in fact this is a state/world record. Either way I am with you... this is one hell of a crappie...! I have caught two down there that went right about 3lbs but were talking twice that size (See my album comparing a standard 10 inch crappie to the 3lb one. Can you imagine a 3lb one next to 6lb


----------



## T-180

I'm with the doubters on the 6+ lbs , but really don't care; whatever that thing weighed, it is one H#ll of a crappie !!! I hooked one down there 2 years ago that I was sure was either a drum or striper. I cranked the drag down a little & horsed it in since we were into some nice fish, then it surfaced & rolled just out of net range. Can't say for sure how big since I never laid hands on it, but it was well bigger than the 17" that's my personal best. Any crappie fisherman has had it happen ...... they come un-buttoned right on the surface , then disappear.
Congrats on a great catch !!


----------



## triton189

It is not a record!  I had some time so I did some googling. This thing was caught back in 2010.


----------



## Hunt&fish4life

That's an awsome crappie congrat's


----------



## sherman51

thats not a crappie. thats a crapZILLA, LOL.
sherman


----------



## triton189

The "crow" I had to eat for dinner was pretty rough.......!


----------



## KWaller

References to use: see his finger at the back of the fish, that's about an inch and a half, if one of you want to size it to the fish to try to get the length you can! I'm too lazy  still won't be suprised if its a 5lber

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KWaller

http://www.prairiestateoutdoors.com/index.php?/pso/article/monster_crappie_out_of_kinkaid_lake/

Looks like Fake report you got, this fish is a year old

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Hunt&fish4life

who cares if it's a year old . It's still a giant


----------



## robertj298

KWaller said:


> http://www.prairiestateoutdoors.com/index.php?/pso/article/monster_crappie_out_of_kinkaid_lake/
> 
> Looks like Fake report you got, this fish is a year old
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Yep " my dads cousins friend?" lmao


----------



## KWaller

Hunt&fish4life said:


> who cares if it's a year old . It's still a giant


I agree! If I caught that in my tourny, I would be like mik ike x10! Lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## firstflight111

triton189 said:


> it is not a record!  i had some time so i did some googling. This thing was caught back in 2010.


ouch thats got to hurt


----------



## tnneil61

Congraulations on your record catch. :B


----------



## 1bowhntr

that is one monster crappie but is it just me or did anybody else read below the pic they had described the crappie as a white crappie looks like a big ol' fat blackie to me but no matter what kind it is still a stuuuuuudddddddd.


----------



## Rick216

nice crappie (white). Fished there with my brother years back, kept a 20 fish stringer, between 2-2.5 lbs. Best spot I know for crappie fishing. WHAT A BEAST!


----------



## Rod Hawg

Holy Crap!!! What a Crappie


----------



## hay683

Why has that same pic been posted on other lakes also? Look it up sounds like a true fish story. Still it is a nice fish. Would love to know the truth behind this fish.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fisharder

How old do you think that crappie was to get that big? The only fish I have seen get that big where in remote lakes or privet ponds with little or no fishing pressure.


----------



## Doboy

A young Friend of mine, from our Pa Club, has an 18"+ black mounted. Caught it out of a strip-pond. It's L O N G but skinny,,, I'll see if I can get a pic.


----------



## hay683

I caught two 14" and I would say they were lucky if they were 2lbs each. They were both caught in a farm pond on a bandit plug in two casts. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

